# So BCA family, the Shieh clan is having a BABY!!!! OMG, OMG!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just found out tonight that Irene is pregnant with our third child. Looking at a late October, early November due date.

Yes, this was unexpected and we are bouncing between thrilled, happy and shocked, lol.

So, yeah, we will soon have another bundle of joy to call our own, along with dirty diapers to change, burping, etc. etc.

Have a great night/day.

Anthony


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! 🙂


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Irene and Anthony...... and the rest of the family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats you guys.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony, the 3rd one slots right in. You'll love it.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

More Congrats!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Still in a bit of shock.🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow … congrats man


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony and Irene!!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Anthony and Irene.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow! One never knows...
The girls will enjoy it .it will be all of your baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

congratulations what do u have now ??
i heard the news around this time last year and my bundle of joy came last November


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

My bundle of joy came 2 November's ago. What date!? Mine was November 18


Hammy said:


> congratulations what do u have now ??
> i heard the news around this time last year and my bundle of joy came last November


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

November 27

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!!


hammy said:


> november 27
> 
> sent from my pixel 2 xl using tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats time for a boy


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations Anthony and Irene!


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. 

I can remember when your family was just you, Irene and your fish.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a date guessing pool has started. I will pick Halloween. Oct. 31.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Shieh!!!! Can't be happier for you lovely people!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you my BCA family. The shock is starting to wear off and the planning has begun. Trying to figure out the logistics of 5 people with only 2 bedrooms. I'm seeing bunk beds and Murphy beds in the future. Fewer tanks too cause now have to make room for another child.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Isabella and Felicia. And soon there was three😁


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations
I think you will need the bunk beds:-: there are interesting designs for them these days


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Isabella and Felicia. And soon there was three&#128513;


Beautiful girls


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats Anthony and Irene.


----------

